# Looking for a speaker system



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I have decided on a Onkyo 807 receiver. Still cant decide on speakers. Right now my room is 14x11 and the tv is in the corner. This may change. I am considering moving if I can find something in my price range. One requirement for the house would be a dedicate media room. I have looked at a range of options and am leaning towards the HSU Performance2 or enthuiast 1 system. There is a $600 difference in the two...I can spend $1100 on the enthuiast but is there really a $600 difference? I will mainly be watching movies. Any other suggestions are welcome but $1100 is the max I want to spend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of the Hsu Packages. As long as Horn Speakers agree with you, they are an excellent value and excellent Speaker. I would spend the extra 600 Dollars as people generally keep Speakers for a long, long time. This added cost only adds up to 60 dollars more a year if you keep them for 10 Years.

I would also recommend SVS's SBS-01, but they are backordered until June.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

How did you decide on HSU, over say, Aperion, SVS, Behringer, Bose? If you are set on HSU, I would say the enthusiast will offer a frequency response that will be worth the extra money when it comes to creating non-localizable low frequencies. The performance splits the lower frequencies of the satellite to the center, which is passable but not preferred.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the expertise. 
As for why I choose HSU? I have not set on them. Pretty much the reccomendation in "Looking for.."sticky. I would be open to others. I actually looked at getting all the speakers individually but I tend to over analyze stuff and figured that a package from a non-box store should match together.

I am open to other suggestions.

THanks


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

The best way to be sure you'll be happy with the speakers that you get is to visit local A/V stores and audition them.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The SVSs are often highly recommended, but given that they are backordered, my current recommendation for the $1000 point is Aperion Speakers with an Elemental Designs subwoofer. The problem with auditioning speakers in person is that, bang for your buck, internet-only companies tend to come out on top, and there really isn't a place to listen to them in person.

If you found yourself in the Port, OR area, you could visit Aperion. Newton, IA is home to ED. Beyond that, you'll have to trust the return policy (Aperion covers shipping both ways for a 30-day trial period).


----------

